# My brother doesn't think I'm a furry anymore because...



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

I drew a human. Oh noes, the dreaded hyoo-mon.  :lol: It's funny but I couldn't help feel a little weird about it. I've been drawing anthros for a couple years now, and I recently drew one human and now he's having a field day with the whole thing. 
*Brother glances over my shoulder* "Oh it's so good to see that you aren't a furry anymore, that was weird."
*Me* >____>


I'll let him keep thinking that for now, I don't really care if he ever sees my fursuit lol. I'll continue to draw anthro and human because his statement wont effect my artistic will.
I just felt like I should mention; He's already been informed that not all furs are over-sexual creeps, and it's not a fetish (if that where the case I wouldn't have told him about it.) He's seen my sketch book / anthro blog and it's all clean art.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 3, 2013)

lol That's funny. I still draw humans (not as frequently though) but it doesn't mean anything. XDD


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

Right? That's how I am now. I don't want to get rusty after all.


----------



## Troj (Nov 3, 2013)

So, if a railfan drives to the grocery store, they're no longer a train enthusiast? Ha. Idiotic.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm curious, Is your brother younger or older than you? Just trying to get a picture here.


----------



## Rinz (Nov 3, 2013)

...I draw way more humans than furries, but I still consider myself a furry artist ._.


----------



## Teal (Nov 3, 2013)

This bothers me, I don't know why, it just really, really does.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

Dr: My brother is older than me. He's really book smart and all but when it comes to socializing and the study of society, he's kind of lost.
Teal: You have every right to feel bothered!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 3, 2013)

I dunno, all of it seems pointless to me. As much as getting upset over someone's TV viewing habits or what games someone likes.



Carnau said:


> Dr: My brother is older than me. He's really book smart and all but when it comes to socializing and the study of society, he's kind of lost.
> Teal: You have every right to feel bothered!



Who cares? It's your life, this isn't really an artistic discussion, but a livejournal post.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh... I thought that since it touched upon the topic of art, it would pertain to this area of the forum but I guess I'm mistaken. Feel free to delete.


----------



## Teal (Nov 3, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Oh... I thought that since it touched upon the topic of art, it would pertain to this area of the forum but I guess I'm mistaken. Feel free to delete.


There is no deleting things here.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 3, 2013)

So? I draw humans all the time. Good practice in nailing down faces.


----------



## Teal (Nov 3, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So? I draw humans all the time. Good practice in nailing down faces.


Faces are so difficult.


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Nov 4, 2013)

This sounds kinda dumb for me... I mean, I also draw human like or human characters, and I really love drawing both anthros and humans.

If that makes you non furry, well, be it... anyhow, I feel that this is so useless. Just do whatever you feel drawing...


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2013)

DarkShadow777 said:


> This sounds kinda dumb for me... I mean, I also draw human like or human characters, and I really love drawing both anthros and humans.
> 
> If that makes you non furry, well, be it... anyhow, I feel that this is so useless. Just do whatever you feel drawing...


I'm only furry half of the time because I draw humans too. :3c


----------



## Taralack (Nov 4, 2013)

Bee-boo bee-boo, fun police is here. 

OP please try to restrain yourself from treating FAF like your diary.


----------

